#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  LPG Spherical Storage Tank

## dvt73

I am looking for the complete design of LPG spherial storage tank.



Does any one have detail specification, datasheet, drawing for a typical LPG spherical storage tank? It is great if some one could share these docs if available.

Thanks very much.See More: LPG Spherical Storage Tank

----------


## inzenjer

i am looking for

AboveGround Storage Tanks Author: Philip E. Myers

thank you in advance

----------


## DORIO

Take a look! I hope this will be usefull to you! Regards! Dorio :Smile:

----------


## srikscl

thanks

----------


## fahham@aloola.sy

> I am looking for the complete design of LPG spherial storage tank.
> 
> Does any one have detail specification, datasheet, drawing for a typical LPG spherical storage tank? It is great if some one could share these docs if available.
> 
> Thanks very much.



 We are the agents of prominent designers and contractors of LPG Spherical tanks and can supply storage tanks up to 5,000 m3 each according to ASME or similar specs on turn-key basis.
Please let me know what your requirements are. Is this a project? or you only need general info?
Eng. Ayad H. Fahham
Damascus,
Syria

----------


## fahham@aloola.sy

> We are the agents of prominent designers and contractors of LPG Spherical tanks and can supply storage tanks up to 5,000 m3 each according to ASME or similar specs on turn-key basis.
> 
> Please let me know what your requirements are. Is this a project? or you only need general info?
> 
> Eng. Ayad H. Fahham
> Damascus,
> 
> Syria



Please reply to fahham@aloola.sy

----------


## zenvishal

i am also looking for

AboveGround Storage Tanks Author: Philip E. Myers

if somebody have plz upload

thank you in advance

----------


## Qalander

Thanks Dorio
Regards
Qalander

----------


## AnandV

Hope this is helpful 
Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Regulations-and-Designs

----------


## settimana

Thank you all for sharing

----------


## KP SAHU

Aboveground Storage Tanks By Philip E. Myers  

can Anybody upload it Pl.

----------


## ananks3

do any one have p&id for lpg sphere and its filling and emptying procedure

----------


## Qalander

Thanks

See More: LPG Spherical Storage Tank

----------


## juan Andrade

Please Help!! I'm looking for the height to diameter ratio on tanks that it's shown on Philip Myers book, can anyone please uploaded or mail me this chapter.

Thanks in advance...

andrade_toro@hotmail.com

----------


## Qalander

Dears See if it is useful

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Qalander

Dears See if it is useful

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## KP SAHU

Dear Friend 

Kindly upload  API RP 945 (R2008) if any boy has.

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

Handbook_Of_Storage_Tank_Systems

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

API Standard - Above ground Storage Tank Standards A Tutorial 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy

----------


## KP SAHU

What is rar PW for S Tank Tutorial

----------


## kiqbal9

Please share the password for the tutorial

----------


## Tiberius

password please

----------


## hazopman

API Standard - Above ground Storage Tank Standards A Tutorial 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

No P.W.

----------


## f81aa

hazopman, thanks for sharing

----------


## khurmi

Book 		  :  	 Piping Calculations Manual
	Author 	 :  	E. Shashi Menon
	Publisher  	 : 	McGraw-Hill Companies
	ISBN-10  	 :  	0071440909
	ISBN-13  	 :   	978-0071440905
	Edition		 :    	1st Edition, 12/2004



	No of   Pages  	:	666 PagesSee More: LPG Spherical Storage Tank

----------


## khurmi



----------


## erol_ay98

I have complete project, for 5000 m3 sphere tank, but do not share for free...

----------


## Siva_ael

Hi share the password to my id sivasmailin@gmail.com

----------


## KP SAHU

I have developed software for mechanical design of spherical strorage vessels on pipe-legs. It is being used for last many years by my company. If u share your project , I may be able to review it & guide u, if u wish.

Thank you

sahu_family@hotmail.com.

----------


## Siva_ael

Dear Sahu,

I am working for a EPC company. The business is construction of storage tanks. If you have any softwares, kindly forward the link to me.
As well i am looking for the password of the Handbook of storage tanks____ which is in rar file. I require the rar password to extract it.

Thanks 
Siva

----------


## DSB123

erol_ay98,
                You say you will not share. This forum is a "sharing" forum so what are you doing on here. I think you are not a giving sort of person if you are a person at all!!!!

----------


## Siva_ael

Hi i have downloaded but i require the .rar password.
Kindly provide the same.

Regards,
Siva

----------


## KP SAHU

Hello all of you,

I may give service to review design of spherical vessel & suggest /guide for your project . For that , u need not to send your software to me. Just send me pdf copy of input , design formulas & output on my e-mail address as given above. 
I think nobody will like to share S/Ware to share which are company secrets.
Thanks to all
KP Sahu

----------


## rahgoshafan

> I have developed software for mechanical design of spherical strorage vessels on pipe-legs. It is being used for last many years by my company. If u share your project , I may be able to review it & guide u, if u wish.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> sahu_family@hotmail.com.




Please share the your software
Thank you

----------


## Radhakrishna

I don't know what kind of information you require! pl. be specific, so that we will be able to share the exact information.

----------


## kavita_00

> Dears See if it is useful
> 
> Download - ifile.it



the link is dead. Can some one reupload the same.

Thanks

----------


## rhmmendes

> Dears See if it is useful
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



dead linkSee More: LPG Spherical Storage Tank

----------


## Marcio167

Thank you

----------


## mhrizadi

reupload pls.

----------


## emintugluoglu

> Dears See if it is useful
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear Qalander,
Could you provide the rar pass please.
Thanks...

Emin Tugluoglu
emintugluoglu@gmail.com

----------


## mhrizadi

reupload please

----------


## Nabilia

> Please Help!! I'm looking for the height to diameter ratio on tanks that it's shown on Philip Myers book, can anyone please uploaded or mail me this chapter.
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> andrade_toro@hotmail.com



Page 155
Overturning loads and uplift loads. 
Overturning loads can be induced by either of two possibilities:
_Wind loads_. Overturning moments induced by wind on empty
tanks with a large height-to-diameter ratio can be significant.
Although often specified by the purchaser of a tank, wind loads can be
assumed to exert pressures of 18 psf on the projected area of a tank
shell and 15 psf on the projected area of tank roofs. This is based on a
100 mi/h wind speed. For different wind speeds, these pressures can
be factored by (V/100)2, where V is the wind speed in miles per hour.
To maintain a factor of safety of 1.5, for unanchored tanks, the
overturning moment should not exceed two-thirds of the dead load
resisting moment according to this equation:
_Mw_=2/3 (_WD_/2)
where _Mw_ = wind load overturning moment, ft.lb
_W_ = weight of tank shell and portion of roof supported by it,
lb
_D_ = diameter of tank, ft

The other possibility is seismic, if I have time later I will try to present that. It is complicated.

----------


## *sessizlik

> Dear Qalander,
> Could you provide the rar pass please.
> Thanks...
> 
> Emin Tugluoglu
> emintugluoglu@gmail.com



Emin Bey merhaba ne istediğinizi s&#246;ylerseniz size yardımcı olabilirim belki..
iyi akşamlar..

----------


## emintugluoglu

Handbook_Of_Storage_Tank_Systems_-_Codes_Regulations_And_Designs.rar
icin rar sifresi...

----------


## robertantoreni

Dear 

    D = Nominal tank dia., ft

    H2 = Height of tank shell, ft

   V = Wind velocity, miles/hr.

but we slove the equation : Z = 0.0001 D2 H2 (V / 100)2      

Z = f3             
 f2  x f x (miles/hr)/(miles/hr) = f3

How to arrive  in.3

----------


## Noppakhun

Dear Sir
Please share the password of Handbook_Of_Storage_Tank_Systems_-_Codes_Regulations_And_Designs.rar
Thank you

----------


## Nabilia

Handbook Of Storage Tank Systems - Codes Regulations And Designs - Geyer
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pw_12_x

> API Standard - Above ground Storage Tank Standards A Tutorial 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thanks

----------


## pw_12_x

> Handbook Of Storage Tank Systems - Codes Regulations And Designs - Geyer
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



 Thanks 4 sharingSee More: LPG Spherical Storage Tank

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the share

----------


## transiente

thankssssss

----------


## ayyazveer

kind sir re-upload

or
mail address
ayyazakram@yahoo.com

----------


## Florentina

I need this too...please share.
Thank you in advance.

----------


## cathweld

I need to know the total length of welding in a 18M Dia Horton Sphere so I can prepare a welding cost estimate.

Can anyone help me in this regard??

----------


## sopolsing

thank

----------


## migueltm

please can anyone upload again the books because all links are dead

----------


## gtpol57

LPG Storage Tanks **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Please reupload the link is dead  file unavailable.
thanks in advance..

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Please reupload the link is dead  file unavailable.
thanks in advance..

----------

